# application pour lire les textes



## yvende (7 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 
je recherche une application qui pourrait me lire à haute voix les texte sur un iPhone. que ce soit les mails, les pages de web, les articles de journaux,etc. un peu comme "read4me" sur MacOS.
Est ce que vous en connaissez ?
Je n'arrive pas à en trouver sur l'appstore...
Merci


----------



## Larme (7 Mars 2013)

Il me semble qu'Accessibilité (Réglages/Général/Accessibilité) permet de faire ça. Ça dépend de ce que tu veux lire. Maintenant, si les applications tierces n'ont pas implémenté cela, cela ne marchera pas...

Tu pourrais peut-être trouver de très bonnes réponses et différents réglages à faire sur EdenCast, un site pour des malvoyants et leur iPhone.
Après, je ne sais pas à quel point c'est réglables (activable à volonté et pas tout le temps, etc.)


----------



## yvende (7 Mars 2013)

merci pour cette première réponse.
Avant de poser la question, j'avais activé et testé la fonction VoiceOver. Mais celle ci est prévue pour un usage de l'iPhone pour mal voyant, donc tous les gestes sont différents et nécessitent une ré-appropriation de l'iPhone sans compter que certaines options ne sont alors plus accessible.
Je viens de consulter le site edencast ; il renvoie vers Voiceover, explique son fonctionnement et donne les appli compatibles...


----------



## fanougym (7 Mars 2013)

chez moi, (IOS 6.2), quand je sélectionne un texte, j'ai les options "copier, tout sélectionner.... et Prononcer qui apparaissent.
ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## yvende (9 Mars 2013)

c'est surement ce dont j'aurais besoin. Mais je suis en 6.1.2 et lorsque je recherche une mise à jour d'iOS sur mon iPhone5 ou par iTunes, le système me répond que je suis "à jour". Comment puis je installé la 6.2 ?
Merci


----------



## fanougym (9 Mars 2013)

non, je suis bien en 6.1.2, j'ai fait une faute de frappe...

as tu essayé ?
sélection du texte, flèche vers la droite et "prononcer" ?

Tu vas me mettre le doute.... aurais-je installé une app pour ça ?
un avis tierce ?


----------



## yvende (9 Mars 2013)

j'ai bien essayé sur plusieurs appli : SMS, mail, le monde, MacG, etc...
Je n'ai pas l'option. seulement "copier"...


----------



## fanougym (9 Mars 2013)

ayé, j'ai retrouvé, je cite :
"Pour activer cette fonction, rendez vous dans les réglages de votre appareil puis Général >> Accessibilité puis activez la fonction "Énoncer la sélection". Ensuite pour l'utiliser, il vous suffit de sélectionner un texte (dans Safari par exemple) puis d'appuyer "Prononcer"."


----------



## yvende (10 Mars 2013)

Merci beaucoup
j'ai essayé. C'est exactement ce que je cherchais...
Merci encore


----------

